# Geek Appreciation Thread



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone else for yummy geeks? :laughing:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I actually prefer geeky guys. I find the awkwardness and the quirkiness a turn on :blushed:


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

I once went out with a guy with a PhD in computer security. When he ran out of things to say, he started to tell me about computer systems - because that was what he knew the most about. I wanted to take off his geeky glasses there and then and kiss him :happy:


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

lol, i love geeks but the guy in the first post is not cute at all. i feel like his head got switched on another body.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't feel intimidated by geeky guys. They usually treat you like gold too.
Most men intimidate me, sexual aggression bounces of them and I find that so unattractive. I prefer a gentle, geeky guy


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

That picture is gross, but I do find geeks to be endearing sometimes, personality wise. Especially if it involves a topic of interest ^.- and I'm usually up for almost anything. 
So yay for geekiness as long as it's balanced according to my likings ... (heh I'm not gonna get into that .

I'm somewhat physically attracted to people who look slightly geeky as well. But appearance is something else.


----------



## Hirsute Snugglebeast (Sep 14, 2009)

Rouge said:


> I once went out with a guy with a PhD in computer security. When he ran out of things to say, he started to tell me about computer systems - because that was what he knew the most about. I wanted to take off his geeky glasses there and then and kiss him :happy:


I have a friend whom I'm fairly sure in an INTJ who does this with Magic: The Gathering. Its his favorite passtiime, and, if I actually knew half of the cards he was talking about, I could probably become a pretty good player.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Rouge said:


> I once went out with a guy with a PhD in computer security. When he ran out of things to say, he started to tell me about computer systems - because that was what he knew the most about.


HAWT. 


xkcdb said:


> < root> bangpaths are invalid, khmer. Learn @
> < khmer> root: funny, your mother never told me bangpaths were invalid
> < khmer> she definitely responded to ping
> < Cctoide> Did you at least wrap your pipe before uploading your data, khmer?
> ...


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Nerd with style :









But don't listen to girls over this thread guys. :crazy:


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm a serial INT geek dater. Can't get away from them. <3


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Regan said:


> the guy in the first post is not cute at all. i feel like his head got switched on another body.


it was, but don't expect geeks to be small, I myself am pretty big


----------



## mikeus (Aug 11, 2009)

Does "geek appreciation" go both ways? 

In my opinion, it's only true in one case:




















Eh eh?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

mikeus said:


> Does "geek appreciation" go both ways?
> 
> In my opinion, it's only true in one case:
> 
> ...


Hermoine is hot. She is not a geek though if you think about it.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I heart geekiness.

Especially in philosophy, sociology, art, music and movies. Om nom nom nom.

Not a fan of nerds though.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Hermione is a nerd, not a geek. :happy:


----------



## mikeus (Aug 11, 2009)

Prior to my research, I considered "geek" and "nerd" to be synonymous. However, now that I have conducted research (I consulted Urban Dictionary), I can identify the differences between the two.

Here are the two definitions:


Nerd
One whose IQ exceeds his/her weight.
An individual persecuted for his/her superior skills or intellect, most often by people who fear and envy him/her.



Geek
Not to be confused with a nerd, a geek does not have to be smart. A geek is someone who is generally not athletic and enjoys video games, comic books, being on the internet, etc.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

mikeus said:


> Prior to my research, I considered "geek" and "nerd" to be synonymous. However, now that I have conducted research (I consulted Urban Dictionary), I can identify the differences between the two.
> 
> Here are the two definitions:
> 
> ...


Yes. :happy: I'm a nerd with geeky tendencies.


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

Geeks are sexy. For me, it's got something to do with the combination of brains, earnestness and akwardness with women. It's cute when a guy likes you and tries in his strange way to talk to you- because he doesn't know how to do it any other way:happy:


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

Kokos said:


> Nerd with style :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

My idea of a geek makeover:











Painfully Hip | Fashion How-To for Geeks | Painfully Hip






















http://www.urbanmonarch.com/fashion-for-geeks-why-bother/


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice photo gallery:

Famous Geeks and the Ladies Who Loved Them - Asylum Australia | For All Mankind


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I think of a geek as someone who is intensely involved in interests outside mainstream culture. They appreciate the details of their particular interest in ways that leave others' eyes glazing over.

Are geeks always / primarily Ts?


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Nerdiness and dorkiness are great. They don't really help girls that are... beyond help, but it can really add any already attractive person. Dorkiness is really only attractive in women. They are cute and adorable if they are dorky. I know women (and men alike) say they find dorky qualities in guys cute and endearing... but I get the feeling that can wear off over time, especially when he makes a fool of himself.

However, I don't find geekiness attractive at all. I think I find it unattractive. When someone is so obsessed with some media... I just don't get turned on by that. Maybe it's because I'm not geeky. Sure I have some comics, and I like some movies, shows, video games, etc. But I'm just not obsessed, knowledgeable, or a deep caring about any of those things. 

I haven't bought a new comic in years, played video games for a month, watched a full TV show alone in two years, or seen a major motion picture in a theater in a couple of years. I'm not into these things, and I guess I just find it hard to connect with people who are so attached to some particular form of media :sad:

I have found geeky women attractive, but not due to their geekiness. There are also limits. I have one friend who is obsessed with The Muppets, which is cute because that's the one and only thing she's geeky about... and because it's The Muppets. But that's it. That's fine, it's not a general obsession with TV or anything, it's just one small thing.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a massive thing for the whole skinny with un-gelled/waxed hair and glasses look. :blushed:



decided said:


> Are geeks always / primarily Ts?


I'd say that an unusually large proportion of them are thinkers, compared to the general population; but I don't think it's as significant as people think. One of my good friends is a massive geek and an INFP, and another tested as INTJ but I'm convinced is INFJ. He's not NT at all.

Saying that, the two I have/had been involved with romantically are an INTJ and INTP.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, I'm a geek and a nerd and I go to the gym 5 days of the week


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

You're a beefy geek?
:laughing:


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> Well, I'm a geek and a nerd and I go to the gym 5 days of the week


Are you beating girls off with a stick yet? If not, are you free for dinner anytime soon? :laughing:


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> You're a beefy geek?
> :laughing:


Well, not quite yet 



Rouge said:


> Are you beating girls off with a stick yet? If not, are you free for dinner anytime soon? :laughing:



Hahaha :blushed: Well, I'd say it's the other way around with that whole stick buisness


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

The PhD geek I mentioned earlier in this thread goes to the gym too. Even though he'd be in dorky glasses, freebie computer software t-shirt, and trainers whenever we were out, I had a hard time keeping my hands off him. Tall, toned men with razor sharp minds are simply irresistable! Om nom nom nom nom nom.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Most academic people I know are physically fit. My non-academic friends are the lazy ones. I have a couple of friends who are very muscular and lift very often, one is a professor and the other is going for his PhD. Actually, I can't think of one nerdy out of shape friend...

I can see the appeal of the nerd, but can one of you explain what's attractive about geeks? I mean, what's so sexy about a guy who has an unnatural obsession for and a voluminous index of knowledge on a particular form of media?


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

tdmg said:


> Most academic people I know are physically fit. My non-academic friends are the lazy ones. I have a couple of friends who are very muscular and lift very often, one is a professor and the other is going for his PhD. Actually, I can't think of one nerdy out of shape friend...


Which field are you in? I have other PhD friends too- one in economics and two in biotechnology. The geek I dated was the only one who worked out (his PhD is in IT).




tdmg said:


> I can see the appeal of the nerd, but can one of you explain what's attractive about geeks? I mean, what's so sexy about a guy who has an unnatural obsession for and a voluminous index of knowledge on a particular form of media?


My answer- passion for their field of interest without caring whether people think. They live for themselves, not others. If this is not the epitome of cool, what is?


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Rouge said:


> Which field are you in? I have other PhD friends too- one in economics and two in biotechnology. The geek I dated was the only one who worked out (his PhD is in IT).
> 
> 
> > Well, I guess I've had some out of shape professors, but as far as friends go... Jeeze, I have a million nerdy friends. The two guys I was talking about, one is a philosophy professor, and the other is getting his degree in kinesiology. I have a bunch of friends with MDs and in med school, and all of them are fit. All my friends who are "computer nerds" are into some sport or form of fitness... I know a lot of nerds, and I've known some overweight ones from school and whatnot, but none of my friends.
> ...


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

My friend is probably a nerd with geek tendencies. He has 5,000 LPs and a mountain of books. He's probably watched every American Western that has ever been produced. He's obsessive, but it doesn't bother me. It's not like he's cut off from the outside world or reality. I could do with less cowboy quotes from him... but hey, it still doesn't detract from how cute I find him. I think he's so damn cool... and very very yummy


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

tdmg said:


> I can see the appeal of the nerd, but can one of you explain what's attractive about geeks? I mean, what's so sexy about a guy who has an unnatural obsession for and a voluminous index of knowledge on a particular form of media?


Our attraction is advanced and has caught up with natural selection. Technology is the brawn of the future. <3


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

The Western thing is bordering on geek... but simply having a lot of music doesn't make you a music geek, and having a lot of books in a nerd thing. Geekiness, as I see it, isn't about having a certain amount of stuff or knowledge from a particular form of media. This is akin to how nerdiness isn't just about smarts, we all know some very intelligent people that just aren't nerdy, and people who have a lot of books but aren't smart or nerdy. Geekiness requires the obsessive qualities, lifestyle integration, etc.

I have a very rigid definition. So Rouge. I'm sorry. But I deem your friend..... not a geek.

*KA-THUNK*

Court Dismissed!


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

5,000 LPs and not obsessive? Noooo, say this isn't trueeeeeee....

He's been collecting LPs since he was a kid (he's now in his late 30s) and has the most awesome sound system at home to play them. He'd be so bummed if I were to tell him that he is just a... nerd.

:laughing:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Most of the girls I know IRL who are into "geek" interests seem to care too little about their appearance for me to ever find them attractive (though I will say that the few that do pay some atttention to their appearance can be even more attractive to me than girls who look like a supermodel but are otherwise boring).


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Rouge said:


> 5,000 LPs and not obsessive? Noooo, say this isn't trueeeeeee....
> 
> He's been collecting LPs since he was a kid (he's now in his late 30s) and has the most awesome sound system at home to play them. He'd be so bummed if I were to tell him that he is just a... nerd.
> 
> :laughing:


From the facts before me he's not a nerd either.

The reason the LPs don't make him geek is simple...

I've only met one person who dislikes music, ever, and they probably have a mental condition. Most people, if they had the money, would love to own such a collection, and don't find it unnatural for someone to have such a collection even if they aren't moneyed. Same goes with the sound system.

Now, if he had a very particular tastes in music. Let's say... he owned every German House Techno LP ever released, and his collection beyond that was sparse. Or he had a particular obsession with obscure musician autographs and paraphernalia. That would make him a geek.

The reason the German House Techno collection would be geeky (even if it were only 1000 LPs), the autograph thing, or the paraphernalia would be geeky is the same reasoning that his current collection isn't geeky. Most people don't draw such pleasure from one narrow genre, or from signatures, etc. It's this abnormal quality that makes it geeky.


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmmm... you've got a point. His interest in music is too broad.

I'm crushed. Does this mean he's deceived me and I have to let him go? He was just so sooo perfect with his earnestness, monologues on computer security, dorky glasses, freebie software t-shirts, and trainers. Who else will make me laugh with cheesy one-liners from spaghetti Westerns? :sad:


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

Weightlifting is a very nerdy/geeky sport. The goal is to get a higher score (lift more weight, build more mass), you can do it all by yourself and it's quite repetitive. That said, I love weightlifting and I'd say I'm better built than 9 out of 10 males.


----------

